# The best bee brush I've used so far...



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Try brushing upwards, not downwards.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol yea I have used a few kinds of bee brush, they really hate the horse hair brush I have, I think the non-natural hair brushes are less despised, otherwise I guess they think a horse is rolling all over them


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

cheap paint brushes work also -


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Allen Dick said:


> Try brushing upwards, not downwards.


Why?? Wouldn't that cause the bees to be brushed away from the hive and right up towards you?? Seems this would disturb them even more. What do I not see here....?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Cells are tilted upwards. Brushing that direction doesn't get stuff (bees and bristles) caught on the cell lips.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow. The subtleties of beekeeping are truly remarkable.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Still would like to know what you all think of the idea of using a feather duster to brush bees....


----------



## greezykid (Feb 23, 2010)

I use a large single feather and it works great.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Bees hate to be brushed with anything, but a goose feather seems like a better solution than a horsehair brush, given that bees seem to hate horses! Mind you, I have known bees to kill a gosling...


----------



## xbted (Jan 9, 2010)

My bees are really calm until I brush them with this paintbrush I got, then they swarm out and attack me. I think that maybe it's absorbed the smell of alarm pheromones or something. Obviously, I'm looking for another brush. It had very fine, soft bristles, so I'm not sure what the big deal was, but the bees hate it.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have not noticed my bees to dislike the brush I use - but try to dip the brush in water, shake it well and use it just slightly moist.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's all about the flick. Fast and sudden. It's all in the wrist. Don't ever try to GENTLY brush bees off...


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

buckbee said:


> Bees hate to be brushed with anything, but a goose feather seems like a better solution than a horsehair brush, given that bees seem to hate horses! Mind you, I have known bees to kill a gosling...


Lol its not my choice to use horse hair brush its the only one I have atm 

nice idea Ill try a flicking motion next time see if it makes a difference.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I use the brush from Brushy Mtn and by using a quick flick (as Mike B described) I seldom have difficulty with it.

Big Bear


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>nice idea Ill try a flicking motion next time see if it makes a difference. 

It doesn't make "a" difference. It makes "all the" difference. You have to surprise them. If you go gently, you don't surprise them, you just make them mad and they hold on tighter. It's not about the kind of brush. I've used grass, goose feather, turkery feather, bee brush... as long as you surprise them they will all work ok. If you don't they will only make them mad.


----------



## Reid (Dec 3, 2008)

The non-natural fiber brush works fine, but it doesn't work well for me to getting those especially tenacious bees out of the spaces between the comb and the frame. What I find myself reaching to most frequently (though I do carry the standard yellow bee brush) is a dried pheasant wing. 

Ok, it sounds a little crazy, but the hear me out. The tertiary, secondary, and most of the primary flight feathers are tight enough together and stiff enough to get a good bunch of bees flicked off in short order, while the last primary flight feather that sticks out a little is perfect for individual flicking and getting into cracks. If you hunt, they are free and you can feel good about repurposing more parts of the bird you just killed. I train my (and friends) bird dogs and tend to have several wings in my training kit. 

In addition, there is something about the color patterns on a pheasant wing that, at least to date, does not cause any reaction whatsoever when waved above a hive. Not even a white protective glove can make such a claim. They get quite jumpy with a wide, black, shop brush by the way. 

I'm thinking about using the feathers from this springs turkey and see what sort of response I get with those feathers. They definitely are stiff enough for perfect transfer of flicking energy.
~Reid


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I couldn't find my brush a few years ago so I pick up my snow/ice combo scraper one end and brush on the other, its about 2' long. Very soft brush and the bright yellow handle helps me find its hiding place. The plastic scraper has helped getting the critters off (whatever) also. They still do not like the brushing, but don't seem to get as upset with this thing.


----------

